# Bay Pt / Blue water?



## Pull Hook (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone got any news from the Bay Pt tourn? Who/what won? And where was the blue water?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.baypointbillfish.com/live-media.cfm
Blue water was way out. River rip and rigs, Loyds Ridge and near Double Nipple...


----------



## Pull Hook (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks. Any idea what the water is like waaaaay out to the east? I'm running our boat from Pcola to Apcola Fri, then Apcola to Tampa Sat. Just wondering if there's any blue water waaay out to the eastern line of the 100 fathom?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Down around the 28.30 line on looks pretty fair....middle grounds etc..


----------



## Pull Hook (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks. From Apcola I may run down the east side of the 100 fathom and through the Middle Grounds en route to Tampa. Any and all other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

SE corner of Swanson area had a nice weedline/color change. The winning Blue #665 was livebaited off the Innovator platform somewhere way sw....


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

A little off topic here but I've never heard of the Innovator platform. Were is it located? How far from destin. Also is the Petronus still the closest oil rig to Destin?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Innovator is approx 207 NM on a bearing of 231 degrees from Destin. Petronius is being shown as on the border of a finger of blue/green water. Reality is it's a small push that most likely won't last as the MS river water is all over the place in that area on all sides of Petronius


----------

